# "Man" Scents.



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 11, 2008)

What are some good manly scents? I probably need more redneck scents than city scents with the area I'm in, lol. ( I never even thought of that until I read a different thread!  )

I searched for a thread like this and didn't find one so I apologize if this has been posted before!


----------



## IanT (Apr 11, 2008)

ummmm sandalwood, ylang-ylang, cedar, bay....

those are a few that come to mind for me  im no expert though...


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 12, 2008)

Some of my favorite man scents are:

Masculine Musk from Sweet Cakes
Green Irish Tweed from WSP
Mineral Waters Spa from Daystar (a fresh unisex scent that smells more on the man side to me)
Kai Halulu from Daystar
Salty Mariner from AGE (another fresh unisex scent)
Driftwood from Daystar



IrishLass


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I like;

My own blend called "Men In Trees"
Green Irish Tweed
Bay Rum
Burberry For Men
Mayan Gold
Commando
Drakkar Nor

All "types" from various online suppliers.

Paul


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 13, 2008)

The only man scent I have ever sold very well was Cool Water. Believe it or not, men really like Lavender too, for themselves. My husband likes Lavender Vanilla or anything spicy. He really likes Paul's Pumpkin last fall which was heavy on the cinnamon. He also ;ikes energy from Brambleberry which is a citrus blend w/ cranberry I think.  Bay Rum is always a good option.


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 14, 2008)

My deer hunting, four wheeling, car fixing, beer drinking, slow talking redneck brother-in-law loves my EO eucalyptus and citrus blended with just a touch of cedar,teatree and clove... I made it as soap and as a bathroom spray, but he keeps it in the living room and is constantly spraying it (yes sadly sometimes he even sprays it on himself like cologne...you might be a redneck if your bathroom spray doubles as your cologne).

He also likes my "Dirty Boy" soap which is very superfatted and is made with very strong coffee. I also add some coffee FO and coffee grounds. He likes the smell and it takes the grease off his hands and helps with the odor.

I'm also going to make a citronella-pine soap EO soap for him for the next deer hunt.. It's supposed to help mask your scent, and it's gotta be pleasanter than fox or elk pee. (We don't have anything but a few little ole black bears but for those of you in bear country, I've heard that citronella can attract bears, could be a myth but why take the chance)

Anise is also a good man scent (and it's a scent cover for fishermen, or so they say)


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with the mayan gold, also the oakmoss is a nice scent.  k


----------



## FSowers (Apr 22, 2008)

Stonehenge and Curve for Men
They smell wonderful.


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 27, 2008)

I love any Bay Rum for men. My favorite male scent is Masculine Musk from Sweet Cakes.  I also like Commando from Bayousome.com.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

BayRum mixed with a little Lime 
Wood Root from Flickers
Beau Brummel from BB cybilla line
Dragons Blood
Black Vetiveyer Cafe


----------

